
"Epigrams in Programming" by Alan J. Perlis (ACM SIGPLAN Sep-82) - skmurphy
http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/perlis-alan/quotes.html
======
sam_in_nyc
Awesome find! I can now ignore the submissions that will arise over the course
of a year when no less than 20 bloggers pick their 10 favorites, and post
their blog entries to Reddit.

Much like the gold of "best-of" craigslist, you've identified the source and
that's perfect.

------
tokenadult
Kudos for posting this. I just did a Search YC search to see if this link had
been posted to HN before, saw that it didn't turn up in that search, and then
submitted, only to see that you posted just a while before I did. (The
slightly different form of the URL you submitted kept the HN software from
detecting my duplicate submission.) I've just deleted my submission to invite
other readers to comment on this thread. Good catch.

~~~
skmurphy
I came across "syntactic sugar causes cancer of the semicolon" this afternoon
at <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5> and thought the whole set was worth
posting. More on "syntactic sugar" at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntactic_sugar>

